# 1st Grooming



## Laellis (Jan 20, 2016)

Lily had her first full grooming today and she turns our grat! After reading abut some of the chop jobs I was really nervous but the groomer did a terrific job.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks adorable!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great job - super cute!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Simply adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just darling


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

She looks adorable!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She looks wonderful!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

She looks beautiful! What an expressive face!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, she looks great!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Lily is adorable and they gave her a really nice haircut!! 

Did you give special instructions to the groomer?


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful! 
Zoe just came back from her groomer's appointment Sat. and the groomer said she had no mats this time! Music to my ears!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

We have to save that pic for our groomer. That is how we want to keep Tucker cut.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Laellis said:


> Lily had her first full grooming today and she turns our grat! After reading abut some of the chop jobs I was really nervous but the groomer did a terrific job.


May I ask how old Lily is? And what kind of instructions you gave the groomer? Rocky will be 3 months tomorrow and desperately needs to be trimmed.

I love the way Lily's turned out.

I'm especially curious as to what they did as far as trimming facial hair (brows, around eyes, ears, etc.) I am very undecided on how I want that done and again, I love Lily's look.

Thanks


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

She's looks wonderful.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

She's really adorable! Also been really scared about taking Sammy out to the groomers and especially now that we moved to a new place. I however do the rest of grooming at home, at least the simple easy things that i can do.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Annabellam said:


> She's really adorable! Also been really scared about taking Sammy out to the groomers and especially now that we moved to a new place. I however do the rest of grooming at home, at least the simple easy things that i can do.


I have had a home groomer for three years that has worked out great. Scout and Truffles love her. I get to watch and learn a little too. If they were going to a shop I would definitely stay with them while being groomed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That turned out so good! Perfect cut on her. 
I 2nd Heather I would not leave alone with a groomer either. I always stay with Sophie also (even at the vet) and hope I can learn enough to do her well enough at home myself eventually.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie puts up quite a fight and makes it VERY difficult for me to brush his back legs every day!! So I'm wondering if the groomer will actually be able to give him a haircut? Has anybody had a groomer say that they weren't able to groom their puppy?


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

LochTess said:


> Kylie puts up quite a fight and makes it VERY difficult for me to brush his back legs every day!! So I'm wondering if the groomer will actually be able to give him a haircut? Has anybody had a groomer say that they weren't able to groom their puppy?


I think you need to move away from fighting with the pup over grooming. This video clip shows how you can condition a dog to accepting and even enjoying something that they previously hated.

https://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/counterconditioning-for-toenail-trim-aggression/


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, very good videos!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great video Eveningpiper. Sophie does ok but struggles at times I'm going to try that with her too.
Sad to read Dr Yin in the video passed away.  I looked her up she has some good videos out there.


----------

